# last minute decision ..



## betterthanatent (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok so we are booked on a thursday evening train (17/4/14) to Calais, Originally we had planned on turning right and doing normandy again "but" have now had a change of heart and want to see something different! 

So if i turn left instead and head towards the Black forest via the Rhine or Mosel on an 8 day trip (don't mind doing the miles ) can anyone suggest any "Must see's" along with the "don't bothers" along the way ? 

have a bit of a "Google Overload" at the moment so would appreciate some help


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

must see 
all along the Mosell and Rhine.

Must miss
Lake titisee and Ulm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love it

I'd also go for the Moselle 

But prob miss the Black Forest 

It's beautiful, but 8 days, just relax along the Moselle

Cycle, walk

I'd also miss lake titisee, far to commercialised for me

But each to his own

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Depending on timescale and whether you want to travel fast, but a stop in Bruges is a possibility, pretty city - and chocolates.

After that wander down through the Ardennes hills(not all Belgium is flat), which span the border of Belgium and Luxembourg, pretty city(cheap diesel) and that leads you down to the Moselle and Rhine. 

Sorry, just seen the 8 days bit.

Well unless you are determined to get into Germany, I would just stick to the bits above that I have mentioned.

One good spot is to park in Dinant, near the bridge on the west bank of the river, just outside the tourist office - great view of the floodlit castle. 

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's the Moselle for me as well. Have a look at Cochem (very picturesque) and then just go with the flow.

Ron


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You could work your way down the Moselle on the German side as far as Schengen and then back up the Luxembourg side. See Luxembourg City if you have time, brim full of cheap diesel and back across northern France.
One of our favourite areas - and not really too far.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Eight days?

Gonna be spending a lot of it on motorways, and a lot of bucks on fuel just getting to Germany and back.

Perhaps try Bruges (wonderful place) and a bit more of northern/mid Belgium, so you get a chance to actually stop in one place for a few days and relax?

Germany I suggest needs a good couple of week at the very minimum. 
You utterly can't "do the Moselle" in 3 days.


Just my personal view..........


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Germany I suggest needs a good couple of week at the very minimum.
> You utterly can't "do the Moselle" in 3 days.


Whoops, going to have to disagree. You absolutely can have a long weekend in the Mosel, if you so desire (though you will not be able to claim to have done all of it).

Calais to Bernkastel-kues on the Mosel is, according to Mr. Google, less than 300 miles and at car speeds evidently takes only 4hrs 15mins.

That's the same as going from Calais to, say, Chateaudun on the Rouen-Evreux-Dreux-Chartres route which many of us have done over and over again.

I posit that the route to Bernkastel is way more interesting than the rather dull route to Chateaudun, and costs nothing in tolls.

The first time we went to the Mosel I was astounded at how quickly we seemed to get there and how suddenly the scenery became interesting compared to slogging a similar distance across northern France, much of which can be rather dull (detours via places of specific interest excluded).

Maybe it's because I have driven up and down the A16 from Calais via Rouen at least twice a year for the past 30 years that I find it just so tediously dull, whereas turning left at Calais still arouses a frisson of excitement?

Morph


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bit of slog to do both in 8 days but if you get to the Black Forest and have time pop into Switzlerand for a day and see the Rhine Falls. Awsome.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Bit of slog to do both in 8 days but if you get to the Black Forest and have time pop into Switzlerand for a day and see the Rhine Falls. Awsome.


And pray you don't arrive at the same time as 5 busloads of tourists from the sub-continent.


----------



## betterthanatent (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone .. Mosel it is  although we are still hoping to get all the way down and just do an overnight run home, will let you know how we get on \/


----------



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

Go for it, we are doing the same route but over 10 days leave a week on Wednesday, be interested to know how you got on


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

We are off on the tunnel on the 7th May for 7 weeks intention is to touch into Belgium down through Luxemburg and into Germany.

Without stealing this post suggestions as to places to visit and towns/villages close to campsites would be appreciated.


----------



## betterthanatent (Apr 2, 2014)

Well after 1315 miles over the eight days we are both back safe and sound ..
Started off looking to be a bit of a nightmare trip as when we arrived at the tunnel were told we were facing a 5-8hr delay on our ticket time (8:30pm) but luckily boarded an "all letters" extra train at 1am so decided to grab a couple of hours sleep in cite Europe before setting off Friday morning.

First stop was a campsite in "Esch-Sur-Sure" in Luxembourg - lovely site on the banks of the river 5 minute walk from town where we stayed 2 nights with lots of hiking/exploring, Tried cycling but not being avid cyclists gave up after a 7km slog up hill and rolled back into town for a beer â˜º

Second stop was was "Dahn" (http://www.camping-buettelwoog.de) after a bit of sightseeing through the Lux national park & Trier .. Well they say the Germans are friendly ! couldn't agree more  When we arrived at the campsite they were clearly full but managed to accommodate us on their front lawn with an electric hookup from their garage ! More hiking around a very interesting red sandstone rock trail (not mentioned in any books we have seen but well worth a visit)

Third was supposed to be in/around Triberg, as wanted to see the cuckoo clocks the next morning but, after arriving quite late and no obvious campsites we decided to backtrack a bit and after a somewhat dubious approach stayed at another family run campingplatz in "Kirnbach" (http://www.camping-kirnbach.de/nl2.html )(my Favourite of the trip )

Onwards and southwards the next day through the Kinzig & Gutach valleys to lake Titisee where we did the tourist thing, even hired a Pedalo (electric  ) for a trip round the lake before heading off to Frieburg for our 4th stop (http://www.freiburg-camping.de/) great late afternoon /evening walk around the pedestrianised old centre followed by an early morning trip back to the food market the following morning (15mins walk from campsite)

Following day heading for Metz we had hoped for a couple of hours in Strasbourg but after trying to find a parking space for about an hour in the centre (only to discover later park-and-ride is the best option) we decided to save this for the next time we're passing through. So on to Metz it was, What a surprise that turned out to be ! Municipal camping right on the bank of the Moselle 5mins walk from the historic centre

From Metz heading back to Calais via an overnight at the municipal site in Cambrai small site, clean with good facilities, friendly owner who spoke good English and provided information about the area. 
Our drive to Calais saw us on a "Brocante" hunt and after collecting a few bargains on route arrived Home late on Friday.

Now can't wait for the 25th July when we head to Frejus for 17day for our "relaxing" holiday 

Adrian & Alison


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds a great trip. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Well done !


----------

